# AHH !!!! HELP !!!! Pregnant "male" ! Thought she was a he



## bowtherat (Mar 21, 2011)

HELP ! The vet told us that little miss skittles was a mister.. Shes pregnant and showing it. Someone please tell me what to expect and when to seperate her and rocky. Does she need anything extra while shes pregnant and after ?? GAH freaking out. ???


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

You should probably separate them right now. From what I've heard, females usually start to show *just* before they give birth, and rats can be almost immediately re-impregnated. By *just* before I mean about 3-5 days. I think that's what I read... As far as knowing what to expect, I'm not sure. Again, I've only read about this, but someone else should come along and be able to tell you more.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh, and she should have more protein. Eggs are a favorite!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

What age was she when the vet told you she was a male? That's quite a mistake.

You should separate them now so she can relax as the babies arrive, and consider keeping at least one male and one female from the litter so that they both have cage mates. As Lesti already said, eggs are a great choice. I gave my mothers peanuts, almonds, soy milk, and sometimes I shared my chicken. There are a few experts here that will surely come along and give you reliable dietary advice. Make sure the room is dim and quiet while she's in labor so that she has less to stress about, and try not to bother her too much during the process. Be aware if any complications arise. [http://ratguide.com/breeding/birth/labor_and_birth.php] 

You should make sure that she is feeding her babies, it is common for first time mothers to space out and ignore the litter. If one to two hours have gone by and the babies do not seem to be fed, you should move them into a small space with only enough room for her to sit atop them. A well fed baby will have a visible bubble of milk in their stomach. If she hasn't been with you long and you aren't yet strongly bonded, expect her to bite you if given the chance. You should also understand that some of the babies might be stillborn or live only briefly. 

Enjoy this experience as much as you can! Hold the babies every day; play with their little hands, feet, ears, and tail. Get them very used to human touch and strange sounds. Make sure that the mother has time to stretch her legs and play. They grow fast, and change every day. Start getting the word out now so that they have good homes to go to, well socialized rats make great pets for first time owners. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Samii<3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey Devyn. About 4-5 weeks. But I didn't like the vet. He wouldn't even touch either of them. And now I have a pregnant rat ! Thanks I will make sure she is comfy ! Btw if she gets stressed will she reject her babies ? Her and rocky are very attached. She attacked the bars on the cage when we separated them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

Samii<3 said:


> Hey Devyn. About 4-5 weeks. But I didn't like the vet. He wouldn't even touch either of them. And now I have a pregnant rat ! Thanks I will make sure she is comfy ! Btw if she gets stressed will she reject her babies ? Her and rocky are very attached. She attacked the bars on the cage when we separated them.


How careless, a vet should respect all animals. I hope there are others in your area who you can rely on! It's very uncommon for a mother to reject the litter completely, usually confining them to a small space together will fix the problem every time. One option would be getting Rocky neutered if you happen to have $250 to spare, that way they could be together. But that's quite an expense, and I would rather put that money back as an emergency vet fund. They will bond with new friends just fine.

Don't forget to share an abundance of pictures with us, we can't get enough!


----------



## Samii<3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Definately have other vets. A co worker Also suggested that I keep a male and a female from the litter so rocky and skittles have new cage buddies with no more babies !!! Just picked up a small cage for her to have them in. Transferring her tonight  thanks so much and I will make sure I post pictures !!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

You're very welcome.


----------

